# New seedlings



## AdamD (Oct 12, 2013)

I put in an order and picked them up at my society meeting last night! Buy one get one free!!!!!! Couldn't be more happy. This is an expanding of my horizons. I don't usually differ from the multi's, but eh, what the hey, give it a shot. Mix in a little mottled foliage. Here they are!

Paph. venustum album 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x self and Paph Magic Lantern












Now I've heard Magic Lantern is fussy, it was a free compot though, who's going to turn that down?! What is it's problem? Cool dry winter? Lime? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm afraid I can't help you with your enquiry, since I don't grow toilets, or at least, no picky ones. I just wanted to coo over the tiny babies! Good luck with them all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2013)

They all look nice and healthy. Did they come to you as compots, or did you pot them up?

I don't think Magic Lanterns are any more difficult that other Paph seedlings. I'm growing my MLs intermediate and shaded. But I know another grower who grows them warm and shaded.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> They all look nice and healthy. Did they come to you as compots, or did you pot them up?
> 
> I don't think Magic Lanterns are any more difficult that other Paph seedlings. I'm growing my MLs intermediate and shaded. But I know another grower who grows them warm and shaded.



They came to me compotted. They each have 14 or 15 plants in them. Marilyn said she felt bad, the venustums were the runts of the litter. I don't mind. They are definitely warm in my conditions. I can't get the temps to drop in my new grow room. It doesn't get below 70F without the window wide open, and then out goes the humidity... I'm getting a PEOY flask from Sam this week, I'm sure they'll like the heat. My catasetums are eating it up.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice haul.. They look very established and should take off in no time.. sometimes the 'runts' will give the best flowers..


----------



## Stone (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2013)

..amd a free compot!!!???!!!  Major score!


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 13, 2013)

Adam

I've grown both of these from flask and you should have no problems. The 70 degree minimum is OK for now, but is too high for either of these as they mature. If you can get it down to around 60 at night, they will be much happier. I grow the venustum with phals, but the ML seem to look healthier when they get more light and cooler winter temps. The venustum will grow faster and you should see flowers about 3 years before the first ML blooms. I grow both of these in bark with perlite and no lime. The venustum doesn't need it and although the ML has micranthum as one parent, the other parent, delenatii, does not respond well to lime. Just use dilute Michigan State formulation or calcium nitrate and they will have all of the calcium they need.

Mike

Mike


----------



## AdamD (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Mike, I do use MSU formula with purified water. My other plants loved the switch to MSU. Low light for now, around 600 fc. They survived another warm night. Im going to wait to deal with that issue until after the PEOY flask is established. Plus, winter is right around the corner. The basement stays much cooler in the winter


----------



## orchideya (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, free compot of ML, you are so lucky!
Very nice looking seedlings.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 14, 2013)

You made me really want one/some seedlings now! Good thing I have one on the way from Ray...


----------



## AdamD (Oct 15, 2013)

Tomorrow my first ever flask arrives! I can't wait.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2013)

Good luck. that's a whole different challenge.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 15, 2013)

I am sure that you will do just fine with a flask. Bad thing about flasks is that your collection will quickly explode to a point that there is no containing it!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am sure that you will do just fine with a flask. Bad thing about flasks is that your collection will quickly explode to a point that there is no containing it!



That's what I'm afraid of...
And I don't know which one I'm more afraid of, success or failure. It is actually sitting on my doorstep now. Thank god it's warm and rainy today


----------

